
Why are great marketers burning what's boring. Are they attention merchants? - TechWriterTom
https://medium.com/swlh/burn-whats-boring-be-bigger-bolder-and-the-absolute-best-ce34384ad7fb
======
hootbootscoot
amazing! thank you for providing me a framework and label for what is
destroying human society, and as a side-effect, the capacity for earth to
sustain our transgressions and still provide the basis for life.

there surely won't be much of a market for anything without life. even funeral
services require living clients, but I digress...

~~~
hootbootscoot
except for cinnabon. free passes for cinnabon

~~~
hootbootscoot
i'm referring to marketing, natch

